# Bock #6  feed assembly drawings?



## dbkyser (Aug 28, 2021)

I am looking for the drawings and dimensions of the Bock #6 Nib and Feed, have had no luck so far and hoping someone here can help.


----------



## Curly (Aug 28, 2021)

Contact Beaufort ink and request them. https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/instructions-and-downloads

Disclaimer. Marla makes blanks for them.


----------



## Aurelius (Aug 28, 2021)

Is something like this what you are looking for?
I grabbed that from FPNibs website.  They have drawing for most of the nibs they sell.


----------



## Pierre--- (Aug 28, 2021)

If I ask Google what you asked here (_drawings dimensions Bock #6 Nib and Feed_), the first answer I get is what you're looking for, I guess.

Funny.


----------



## dbkyser (Aug 28, 2021)

Pierre--- said:


> If I ask Google what you asked here (_drawings dimensions Bock #6 Nib and Feed_), the first answer I get is what you're looking for, I guess.
> 
> Funny.


When I googled all I got was JoWo diagram.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 28, 2021)

I don't have a drawing, but I have written instructions for making a section. Sorry, I have no idea of how to resize this.


----------



## dbkyser (Aug 28, 2021)

Aurelius said:


> Is something like this what you are looking for?
> I grabbed that from FPNibs website.  They have drawing for most of the nibs they sell.


Thanks, exactly what I needed.


----------



## dbkyser (Aug 28, 2021)

Dalecamino said:


> I don't have a drawing, but I have written instructions for making a section. Sorry, I have no idea of how to resize this. View attachment 315771


Thanks, that will help a lot


----------



## Pierre--- (Aug 28, 2021)

dbkyser said:


> When I googled all I got was JoWo diagram.


You are right, excuse me, I mixted up the nibs. 
What I do is (sorry, metric! ) :
Drill  through  Ø 6,5     
Drill L 22,5   Ø 7,3   Tap  7,9 x 0,6
Drill Ø 8,2, L 18,5
Drill Ø 8,5 L2


----------

